# Frogs & Toads > Dart Frogs (Dendrobatidae) > Gallery for Dart Frogs >  Ranitomeya vanzolini

## berksmike

This species has always been on my wish list so Im really excited now I have a trio which I got off a UK breeder at the weekend.

Absolutely gorgeous thumbnail species - still settling in so just took a couple of very quick picrures.
Hope you like them!

----------


## bshmerlie

Very cool....who could not like a poke-a-dotted frog?

----------


## Michael

Very nice!  Definitely a great fine!

----------


## berksmike

Cheers guys - been wanting these for a long time

----------


## Kevin

i wannnnt one =)

----------


## clownonfire

Stunning. Congrats.
Eric

----------


## Logqan

beautiful frogs for sure congrats and to nos187 there are some breeders in chicago working with these guys
Logan

----------


## VicSkimmr

They're definitely in my top 5 favorite frogs, so jealous! Out of curiosity how easy are they to spot in the tank?

----------


## berksmike

Theyve not long gone in so settling in really - when they are out and about they are pretty easy to spot.
All 3 were in the leaf litter on the viv floor earlier hunting springtails

----------


## VicSkimmr

That works for me. They're essentially imitators so I'm sure they'll be bold, I was just worried if I chose them I would never be able to see them even if they were out.

----------


## dtfleming

Jason, some people say the hide a lot and some dont. They are on my list too

----------


## larry b

Nice frogs and pics.

----------


## berksmike

Well I heard some calling from these guys and thought something was afoot. Was topping up film canisters when I saw movement and here is what I found:



You can really see the yellow chromatophores forming.

Also found these in another film cannister:

----------


## John Clare

Congratulations Mike!  Great frogs and lovely photos!  They always remind me of flavovittata.

----------


## IrishRonin

beautiful, I think they have been on alot of our lists. Its great you've got tads too....very cool

----------


## berksmike

Cheers guys - very pleased with them

----------


## berksmike

Just thought I'd post an update on the tad I'm raising out the viv (parents are raising some in situ). He's just popped his last front limb and you can really see the mottling on the limbs and the yellow spots developing on his back:

----------


## farbodkh

wow ..... i want one too :Frog Smile:

----------


## John Clare

Very nice!  Thanks for the update Mike.

----------


## berksmike

Cheers John - his coloration is getting better daily - will get some more photos bit later - Just taking a break from tiling the kitchen and so not in a fit state to do it now with tile adhesive all over my hands!

----------


## berksmike

Here are a few updates - started absorbing his tail and the colours getting more visible:

----------


## Don

These are beautiful frogs Cheri.

----------


## berksmike

Its Mike lol Think my user name too much like Cheri's

----------


## berksmike

Moved him into his rearing tank yesterday and hes running about catching springtails:

----------


## berksmike

Saw a lot of movement in one of the vertical film cannisters and found two of the vanzolinis with the male transporting:

----------


## Gorgonopsia

Very nice species, and very nice pics.

----------

